
Full Transcript: Facebook COO Sheryl Sandberg Onstage at Lesbians Who Tech - cVwEq
https://www.recode.net/2018/3/9/17100884/transcript-facebook-coo-sheryl-sandberg-onstage-lesbians-who-tech-diversity-metoo-lean-in
======
Yetanfou
Lesbians who tech, seriously? After all those decades of teaching people to be
accepting of those who don't follow a path identical to their own finally
started to pay off. Identity politics is anathema to acceptance, to
integration, it will only lead to the balkanisation of society and the
eventual need to restart the whole process of teaching people to be accepting
of others, no matter which identity group they are or claim to be part of.

